# Sonarphone by vexilar



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

I ordered the sonar phone sp200 and downloaded the app from navionics which work in tandom. Does anyone here have this combo on the ipad 2? Any feedback. From the reviews seems like a good combo for $200. Will be installing this in my 13 ankona suv 17.


----------



## Dubhicks (Oct 28, 2013)

I have not seen this before. Please let me know how it works out. Been looking for a backup for my Lowrance, and have an old ipad2 just sitting around...


----------



## DWCross (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi, I have the SonarPhone on my 14' Gamefisher. It works great, I glassed  mine to the hull so I lost the water temp reading and I run it to my IPad and iPhone.  Any smart phone can slave to it so I remind fishing friends to download the app when we go out.  Only complaint is it's hard to see in bright sunlight, so I fabricated a screen-shade for the iPad.  Works well with the navionics app too. I am up in the Pacific Northwest.


----------

